# Problems with the following website



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

On my Android mobile when attempting to view my likes in the index this site pops up with special offers and the like, blocking access to the index:-

Mjjvmmy.net


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for that. I sent that up to be blocked.

Cheers,
- JB


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Still there as are several others.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey Matt,

Please provide the full URL of the pop up and your geo-location to have it blocked from the site.

Thank you so much,

~ Glenda


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

VS Glen said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> Please provide the full URL of the pop up and your geo-location to have it blocked from the site.
> 
> ...


Hi, Glenda.

The problem is that the url flashes up and then it quickly takes me to Mjjvmmy.net.

As this happens on my Android phone (Chrome browser) getting an image is proving to be impossible.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Is that the full url of the redirect you are getting? should be longer then that. Don't trust what you see in the bar, usually doesn't show the whole thing, you have to select it to get it

Kevin


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I now think it is a problem for chrome to deal with and not TAM.

I will see ehat the Chrome team can do.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Let us know what information you gather from the Chrome team. 

Richard.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I have just noticed that the pop over occurs if I click on my quoted posts.

I shut the browser on my Android phone down and reopened it and was able to click on likes without a problem.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> I have just noticed that the pop over occurs if I click on my quoted posts.
> 
> I shut the browser on my Android phone down and reopened it and was able to click on likes without a problem.



You mean you were looking over your notifications and that brought up the popups? 


Lee


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Yungster said:


> You mean you were looking over your notifications and that brought up the popups?
> 
> 
> Lee


Yes, that's what happens. Only it is not a popup it is a whole page with its own url.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Were you able to recreate it being triggered by the Quote link again? And any url you get, send out way as well. Worth tracking those

Kevin


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Hi, Glenda.
> 
> The problem is that the url flashes up and then it quickly takes me to *Mjjvmmy*.net.
> 
> As this happens on my Android phone (Chrome browser) getting an image is proving to be impossible.


There lies the problem....

It is an errant, viral typo. Should be Mummy.net.

It takes you to a proper British Mum, who brings you Tea at Three proper, on the dot...two sugar cubes on the side. She will wear her normal flowered dress, no bosom showing, waist cinched tight. Dress will go to about three inches below the knee. Tidy comfortable black or brown shoes, medium heels.

This typo [that you have presented] brings you to a cob-Web Sassy-frass Tea site, offering up stale Crumpets. And they [later] pop up your throat...so dry that they are.

I am happy that you have friends that will help you in these times of crisis. I only have the likes of @EleGirl and @Hope1964 and @MrsAldi to poke my old embedded icons.
I have others, male and female....but they remain a secret. You know...secret handshakes, underground societies/movements....not earth quakes. Just don't tell @Blondilocks. She will be jealous.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

you're going to have to grab the URLs from the popups that you're getting. let us know what browser you're using and what your geolocation is. you can send a PM if you don't want to post it here. 

Lee


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Yungster said:


> you're going to have to grab the URLs from the popups that you're getting. let us know what browser you're using and what your geolocation is. you can send a PM if you don't want to post it here.
> 
> Lee


Problem is it is on my phone and the urls are far too long to be able to grab/read.

I am in the UK.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey there, 

You should be able to hold down your finger on the url, and "select all" then "copy" the url. 
Please slap the copied URL within this thread. 

Thank you, 

Richard.


----------

